# Weekend engagement shoot



## Ty Sheers

Hi guys,

all opinions welcome 

Lucky to find a couple keen to see the sunrise.
Just a few images from the morning.

1.



 

2.



 

3.



 

4.



 

5.


----------



## tirediron

Very nice work!


----------



## Ty Sheers

Thanks very much Tirediron


----------



## sscarmack

All very nice, however 3 is my favorite. The colors, wow.


----------



## annamaria

Number 2 is my favorite, the lighting in between the couple almost had heart shaped lighting.


----------



## ronlane

#2 is the winner. Nice job.


----------



## JacaRanda

Wonderful set.  #4 is my favorite.  You really really caught the moment where I sense how happy the couple is to be with each other.  Great work!

1, 2 and 3 Photography  4&5 Engagement   1-5 work great as a set.


----------



## Watchful

I like 1. It could be anyone.


----------



## SquarePeg

Very nice!  Love #2 and #3 especially.


----------



## patrickboone

#3 is outstanding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall

All very, very nice - like #2 the best.


----------



## Ty Sheers

Thanks very much for the feedback guys  Really appreciated.
If I have a couple wanting this location at sunset I would be showing these pics and pushing for sunrise


----------



## PatrickSoares

I've been lurkin around the wedding photos and this shoot seems he most satisfying to me. I find the others look like commercials rather than weddings.

Anyways, this is some pretty nice work. Congratulations


----------



## Braineack

great set!


----------



## Prime35

Awesome photos, #2 and #3 are my favorite out of these, the colors and composition are spot on. Even looking on it at a work screen and it's great 
Nice work.


----------



## KidfireX

This is incredible work. You are very talented. #1 and #2 stand out the most. Thank you for sharing.


----------

